# Trying to identify which piece this particular melody is from



## Mamol (Jun 5, 2019)

Hastily recorded melody: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Z8y4vA2KkqeBzfaBosSbPt2VdJiApVEg/view

From what I recall, the melody is repeated at the end of the song. It's played with string instruments. I also think it's typically played slower than in the recording.

If anyone has an idea of where it might be from, I'd be extremely grateful. I've been trying to recall the name of the piece for months, but no luck so far.


----------

